# When to start exercising?



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I have 2 questions.
1. When can I start going jogging with the puppy, or exercising it.
You know, as in running, longer walks, fetch - etc. When can I start that? At what age?
2. I'm scared about the hip problems, and other problems German Shepherds have. What causes it? Too much exercise ? Not enough exercise? How to prevent it from happening?
Please let me know 
Thank you


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Hey guys, I have 2 questions.
> 1. When can I start going jogging with the puppy, or exercising it.
> You know, as in running, longer walks, fetch - etc. When can I start that? At what age?
> 2. I'm scared about the hip problems, and other problems German Shepherds have. What causes it? Too much exercise ? Not enough exercise? How to prevent it from happening?
> ...


How old is your puppy


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Err... I don't have a puppy yet. I'm asking in advance at what age can I start exercising him. The puppy I'll get will probably be 8 weeks...


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Err... I don't have a puppy yet. I'm asking in advance at what age can I start exercising him. The puppy I'll get will probably be 8 weeks...


Okay, here goes 

When you get the pup at 8 weeks it will probably need about a week for it to settle in meaning it probably wont need excersising. Maybe just playing with toys in the house. Saying this a pup of 8 weeks should not be over excersised due to hip problems. At 8 weeks the pup hasnt been vaccinated so should not be taken out for walks until full vaccinated. You can take him out but carrying him. He will probably sleep for 80% of the day

As he gets older 9-11 weeks you will notice the pup will want to play when it feels like it and sleep when the pup feels like it. You take it at the pups pace. Dont over do playing as a pup needs its sleep.

As it gets older the pup will be more active. You will know how much the dog can go on for and when its tired.

At 8 weeks my puppy was active (playing with me and toys)for 10 mins and fell asleep for 2 hours 

At 9 weeks it went to about active for 15 mins and slept for 1 hour

At 10 weeks He was active for about 20-30 mins and sleeps for an hour

He is now 11 weeks old and in the morning I take him out for a 15 min walk then play with him for 30 mins and he sleeps for the next 2 hours. same again in the evening. During the day i give him things to stimulate his mind

Id say the pup wont be able to jog until he is at least 6 months old and still then im not sure his bones will be fully developed

Main point is, when your pup is tired let him sleep, when hes active play with him but dont force him to play


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I would let him play (just play: light walking/running, tug-a-war, chasing, short hikes) for about 20 min. at a time untill he get older and then can play longer. It all depends on the puppy. Rocco get tired after about 10 minutes but then wants to play again after 5... 
As far as sustained running/jogging, I would not do that until after he is full grown. My vet told me that their cartilegde is still soft as they grow and any sustained impact can cause damage. Ask your vet though.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can take your pup out for walks the day you bring him home. In the beginning, he won't go very far or very fast. As he gets older, you can pick up the pace and distance, depending on what your pup is comfortable with.

My last two pups never slept and were crazy active from the time I brought them home. They were both jogging 2-3miles by 6 months and biking by 8 months.

The amount and speed of exercise is all dependant on your particular pup. Some, like mine, need lots and lots of it; others, are good with a slow stroll around the block. Never push your pup to exercise more than he's comfortable with and always pay attention to the air temperature and the surface temperature that you have your pup on so he doesn't over heat or burn his feet.

Exercise will not cause hip dysplasia, as it's a genetic disease. The best prevention is to get a good pup from a quality breeder, feed a good diet, and give him plenty of exercise.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Elaine and I are debating this on another thread, feel free to join us there: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/186600-can-shepherds-do-biking.html


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't debate with people without first hand experience and knowledge. It is what it is.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Elaine said:


> I don't debate with people without first hand experience and knowledge. It is what it is.


Oh, cool! Where did you get your DVM or VMD? I'd love to read your published papers on this subject.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

marbury said:


> Oh, cool! Where did you get your DVM or VMD? I'd love to read your published papers on this subject.


While this is true the problem is even DVM'S don't agree and have different opinions. So my question is how does a guy like me who wants nothing but the best for my dog know what to do? All I can do is read everything I can and form my own conclusions which in this case is go easy when they are young. Learn to read your dog and pay attention and don't over do.. Nala is 4 months old now and goes on some fairly long walks(3 to 4 miles a day) ..She has worked up to this slowly over the past two months. She loves playing ball too but I have to be the one not to let her over do because she would run herself into the ground just to keep playing. I keep it to 15 to 20 minutes max .. If it is too hot we play hide and seek inside instead. I won't let her do any real jumping or anything that is high impact on hard pavement. I won't even let her jump down from the back seat of my truck at this age ..


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Btw I try to do as mush mental exercise that I can also. For a young pup this is needed as much if not more than physical exercise


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, I know that training a puppy is just as important.
So, I shouldn't give him very much exercise until he is about 6 months?
What about stuff like playing with a toy, to make him run for a few minutes?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you get a chance to look at --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html

Some great ideas and suggestions there too.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Speedy2662 said:


> Yeah, I know that training a puppy is just as important.
> So, I shouldn't give him very much exercise until he is about 6 months?
> What about stuff like playing with a toy, to make him run for a few minutes?


If he wants to exercise, exercise him. It's good for him and it will help when he's making you crazy. It also helps build bones and muscle which helps him long term.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It's more what you run him on than how long. At a young age...they don't even know how to use their limbs yet, so running isn't always even an option (you'll see when you get a gangly pup at 5 months of age). Don't concentrate that much on a certain number of miles/minutes of exercise, just let it come naturally. If it looks like your dog wants to run, let it run, if its laid back and not really showing built up energy then don't worry about it too much. But when you do run, dirt, gravel, anything but concrete/pavement is better for them. In fact the hard stuff is tough on human joints as well. We have shoes that help soften the blow, but your pup won't have anything so it does cause a lot of stress on the bones/joints.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I'm confused. So can I give her little exercise such as playing with a toy and a 10 minute walk? 
[email protected] People tell me that exercising will make her have hip problems. What should I do then? :/
If my dog is really hyper can he run for like, 50 meters?
Please don't make the post too confusing.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Speedy2662, being confused is understandable because of everthing you read on the Internet. Remember these are just opinions and even the vets who are suppose to be the experts don't agree.. I have gone with everything in moderation when it comes to a pup. I avoid high impact stuff. Nala loves going for walks and at 4 months old can handle up to 3 miles before she gets tired if it is not hot out. Learn to read you pup and take it slow. Training and mental activities are good exercise too. Taking her into different situations and meeting people is great socialization and mantle exercise too.. Good luck and don't over stress it. Enjoy your puppy..


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah okay, I'm just asking if it's healthy for the dog, but I'll make sure with the vet.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Just my opinion but I can not see how moderate physical exercise would be unhealthy. Every dog no matter the size just like their human friends needs exercise for heathy bones and muscle and for a strong heart. We have a 14 year old large mixed breed who the vet always tells us what a strong hear beat he has.. He has been going on walks sine we got him as a pup


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yes, I understand but you can never be 100% sure.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Speedy2662 said:


> I'm confused. So can I give her little exercise such as playing with a toy and a 10 minute walk?
> [email protected] People tell me that exercising will make her have hip problems. What should I do then? :/
> If my dog is really hyper can he run for like, 50 meters?
> Please don't make the post too confusing.


Exercising in no way will cause her to have hip problems. This is an established fact. If your dog is genetically predisposed to bad hips, then she will have bad hips which you would have to learn to manage.

You can exercise your pup as much as she's willing to do without pushing her. Be sure to keep an eye on her for over heating, breathing hard, or looking tired. Then you would want to calm things down until she appears refreshed.

There is a relatively new myth about not exercising your pup until they are older than the hills. I have no idea where this came from and have never personally seen any reason to do this and every reason to exercise pups from an early age. I've been in dogs for a very long time and to this day start exercising pups from the beginning with excellent long term results.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Speedy , unfortunately there is never 100 percent fact on anything. Just look at the discrepancies in human studies on health. That's why I lean to moderation on anything.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Exercising in no way will cause her to have hip problems. This is an established fact. If your dog is genetically predisposed to bad hips, then she will have bad hips which you would have to learn to manage.
> 
> You can exercise your pup as much as she's willing to do without pushing her. Be sure to keep an eye on her for over heating, breathing hard, or looking tired. Then you would want to calm things down until she appears refreshed.
> 
> There is a relatively new myth about not exercising your pup until they are older than the hills. I have no idea where this came from and have never personally seen any reason to do this and every reason to exercise pups from an early age. I've been in dogs for a very long time and to this day start exercising pups from the beginning with excellent long term results.


Now this helped. Thanks!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko and I began to run together (about a mile to start with) when he was ten or eleven months old. Before that we had been doing a six mile leashed walk once a day, and later that day he got a two mile leashed walk. We began the leashed walks as soon as he had his immunizations. I think we started with about a mile, then added time as he got older. His walks were always in addition to lots of off leash play time with a toy or with our other dog Rosa.

We never restricted Niko's activity level when he was off leash, we let him run around as much as he wanted/needed to, and let him decided when he was tired (he would usually plop down in the shade for a rest).


----------

